# Belligerent Gay Trump Supporter Insults Lyft Driver With Racial Slurs  Then Apologizes



## moneychaser (Oct 15, 2018)

https://www.newsweek.com/trump-supp...o-him-berating-black-lyft-driver-goes-1167410


----------



## Transformer (Oct 15, 2018)

That's just the Latino in him coming out.  After all he is WHITE and a TRUMPSTER.

I'm glad the Lyft driver’s GFM exceeded its goal.


----------



## Shula (Oct 15, 2018)

"This a celly; that's a tool". -Childish Gambino


----------



## Shula (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks toward Puerto Rico reduced to Stonehenge and the people he is caping for don't care. At all. Not even a bit.

And now he, himself is unemployed *womp womp*

But why in the apology video he says he wasn't raised to treat people like that cause he grew up in the projects.   Not all black folks hail from the hood, sir. He thinks in the language of racism.

The other thing is he didn't explain why the n-word rolled off his tongue several times so easily if he is not racist. White folks never ask the right questions in these scenarios lest they reveal themselves also. He was doing the most to make sure this man didn't have a job and has now lost his but wants sympathy. Access denied, sir.


----------



## nysister (Oct 15, 2018)

I was coming in here to say something but @Shula said it all! Thank you Ma'am.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 15, 2018)

But... But....But... Puerto Ricans is the blacks.   Shout out to them negroes, specially the NY negrosaurus variety inviting them "black" Latinx  to call them the Silly N****ers they are with them hard rolling R's.

Funny how the black Puerto Rican ain't call nobody else in the car a N' except the unsquintably, unquestionably black dude who don't need a DNA test to confirm his African roots.  I'm tickled how that works.


----------



## Shula (Oct 15, 2018)

You know, I'm going to be very much unlike Kanye and not say what I want to say cause this is def a manic Monday, lol, but yeah he was browner than some of my folks and antiblacker than the KKK while using all that lovely black lingo. Sit down, Freda.



nysister said:


> I was coming in here to say something but @Shula said it all! Thank you Ma'am.


----------



## Petal26 (Oct 16, 2018)

What the hell is wrong with that man?  Racist, clearly nonwhite, latino, gay AND a trump supporter? *sigh* I keep coming back here when I'm on news break *sigh*  I'm glad this racist tard got fired.   I hope he gets kicked out of wherever he lives too.
I keep saying this, I don't know why latinos think they are allowed to say the n word cause 'they grew up in the hood'  It's so freaking aggravating  



Shula said:


> You know, I'm going to be very much unlike Kanye and not say what I want to say cause this is def a manic Monday, lol, but yeah he was browner than some of my folks and *antiblacker than the KKK* while using all that lovely black lingo. Sit down, Freda.



Exactly!   This is some David Duke caliber  coming out of these people's mouths


----------



## Shula (Oct 16, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> I keep saying this, I don't know why latinos think they are allowed to say the n word cause 'they grew up in the hood'



But that was the whole gag, sis. He didn't use it like a "term of endearment" he used it the way people who used to own other people say it, lol. Just like something out of 'Birth of a Nation' or some mess. And then trying to blame it on the alcohol in the interview. Nope.


----------



## Petal26 (Oct 16, 2018)

Shula said:


> But that was the whole gag, sis. He didn't use it like a "term of endearment" he used it the way people who used to own other people say it, lol. Just like something out of 'Birth of a Nation' or some mess. And then trying to blame it on the alcohol in the interview. Nope.


I know, girl.  It rolled out of his tongue that fast because he uses it on a daily basis in one way or another, that's what i meant.   It wasn't that his anger made that word come out his mouth magically like some of them want us to believe


----------

